# Maybe not audio:( .....Monitor????



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

How do people get tv shows on them.....sattelite??? Can some one give me a link??? Thanx folk


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

DollarBill said:


> *How do people get tv shows on them.....sattelite??? Can some one give me a link??? Thanx folk *


If I am not mistaken...Accelevision does make a satelite unit for the car (it is very pricey though...and I cannot vouch as to how well it works). It is very big and ugly though (would tend to look better on a SUV or some larger car). 

If all you want is local tv reception...simply get yourself a mobile DVD player or VCR that has a TV tuner built in. You may need to purchase an antennae as well (depending on whether or not the DVD or VCR comes with it)


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

just to advise you, its probably not worth the money no matter how u look at it... you would end up getting local channels, anyones u would normally get on a television antenna or rabbit ears. also, if its because you drive a long distance its just not safe. I have a TV in my car right now and I never leave it on because its too easy to get distracted... I'll only turn it on if I have a passenger in the car... just a word of advice because there is no point in wasting money. It's cool if u just it around in a parking lot or something but then you might as well be at home


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have three tv's in my car but I just play dvd's. To get tv shows you have to buy a tv tunner they run around a hundred bucks. You do only get local channels though and there are times when you don't always get good reception.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I have three tv's in my car but I just play dvd's. To get tv shows you have to buy a tv tunner they run around a hundred bucks. You do only get local channels though and there are times when you don't always get good reception. *


Where do you have them at?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have one in each headrest and I have an indash one


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I have one in each headrest and I have an indash one *


 I've seen pics! They look hella sweet


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Can I see some pics? Please


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Can I see some pics? Please  *


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6192
the headrest monitors are flush now I took the plastic part out I'll post more updated ones soon


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

the tv tuners dont work that well in a moving car. even some of the satellites dont work that well. you can buy flush mount buckets for headrest screens in just about any size. i just recently put a 13 inch flip down tv in a 2003 ford expidition for Byron Mitchell (you might know him as the WBA feather wieght champ). i think it is feather weight anyway.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Most satellite stuff looks like a big car top transporter, like the big Thule or Yakima ones you see at the sports store, wide enough to fit a dish lying down on a lazy susan type of moving disc.

Some are smart enough to track the satellite, others are design to manually track it from the front. 

These work well, but are ugly.

The other option is the TV tuner. For the most part, I wouldn't bother. I have driven a car around with one quite a bit (my bosses old car had a TV tuner and monitor in it, would get one station well in a big market like San Diego). It was cool to listen to the news with the picture off, but for the most part I would stick to watching DVD or tape in the car.

Juan


----------

